# Meeting time and place?



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Just curious to know when and where you guys meet? My name is Matt and im from Youngstown... I used to be pretty active in YATFS however my work schedule has kept me from being involved with that club for some time. I would really love to get involved with a club again, especially a plant based one  I've been up to all odd ball aquatics several times, now changed to odd ball pets or something of the sort i think? Is that generally where your meetings are?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Heya!

Sorry I missed this earlier. Our meetings are generally the 1st Sunday of the month at 2pm at Oddball. When it falls on a holiday weekend (eg Memorial Day/July 4/Veteran's Day) it is the 2nd Sunday of the month.

Check out the club's website for the most up-to-date info on meeting times and topics. Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.

btw, the GPASI meetings (local fish club) are typically the last Friday of the month at 7:30 at the Phipps Garden Center - just off 5th avenue on Shady avenue near Squirrel Hill.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds good, Thanks for the Info Hooha!, Im really going to try to make it next month, its something i would like to get involved with again and i can make it to meetings on sundays  I'll keep an eye on the clubs web page for updates and hope to be there


----------

